# Max tire width for Bontrager Aeolus Comp 5 TLR Disc Road Wheel



## jtpdrummer (6 mo ago)

Trying to find out what the maximum size tire width I can fit on these wheels. I’m wanting to attempt some gravel riding.


----------

